# Solved: speaker jack Extension



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

do they have extension speaker jacks that turns 1 speaker jack into multiple jacks for multiple speakers.i guess like a power strip for speakers.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You mean like ....


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Noyb said:


> You mean like ....


yep just need it in RCA jack format.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've got an older version of one of these ... http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103065

There is no amplification or buffering in the audio distribution ... it's just wired.
There should be simpler way


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...retainProdsInSession=1&y=7&numProdsPerPage=60

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...rodsPerPage=60&retainProdsInSession=1&y=7&x=8

You can also get plugs that change from one type of hook up to another. So you can go from the RCA to cable and back again if you want to.

There are so many A/V connectors & adapters it's best to go there so you can see all of them and look at the cables etc.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks for the links. i will go with this

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103638&clickid=cart

and sense i will order 2 its over $10 which means free shipping.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey that's a nice one. I like how small that one is. No bad you can not go to the store and see all of them because I missed seeing that one you found so I know there are many others that are newer I never seen.

Years ago when I first got cable TV and hooked it all up to the TV and the stereo system and vcr etc etc I had to have more then one way to run things and also more to get the cable with and without the cable box and to the TV and vcr. 
It was not as easy to do back there as it is now but I did it and I have a box full of A/V connectors & adapters and cables etc.

I even tried out that rabbit thing years ago but that I never liked. It was to get all over from the system in the living room to the bed room but you had these small wires you still had to use and it was a waste of money.
VCR Rabbit Multiplaying System Audio Video Transmitter.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

still thinking what about this

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103709&clickid=cart

its mono but allows 2 head phones so i should be able to hook up 2 left channel speakers and 2 right channel speakers by plugging one into the left channel jack and the other into a right channel jack on the stereo and i will have 4 working speakers correct.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

depending upon the source's specs, if speaker impedence values matter, need to use caution in HOW the 'numbers' of speakers are used / hooked up - [not as critical with low-end systems as it is with higher end]. in that audio quality can deteriorate


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

daniel_b2380 said:


> .. need to use caution in HOW the 'numbers' of speakers are used / hooked up ...


This brings up a good point ... It may not be advisable to hook up speakers directly.

Using a splitter assumes you are using amplified Speakers ... (Speakers with amplifiers built in)
Then, The load impedance is high enough that splitting the output will not cause any significant problem.

Depending on which computer output you are using ... and if it's amplified from an audio card ...
You probably will not have enough power to run even one speaker directly.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

its not a computer but a am/fm stereo with floor speakers.the stereo only has 2 speaker jacks but i want to hook up 2 more without changing stereos.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now you probably have a problem ... More speakers will NOT make it louder.
Splitting with the splitters as shown .. will be a parallel wiring arrangement.

You probably should use a Series .. or a Series/Parallel wiring arrangement.
Why do you want to add more speakers ???


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

lex,
if you just want to add a couple speakers, you can just scrape some of the insulation off each of the sets of speaker wires, and wrap them around each other, then put some insulating tape on the splices, it won't necessarily be as exact as an audiophile would do it, but it'll work, i doubt that it will 'blow' anything up, 
done some awful mangling of wiring when i wanted a couple extra speakers in some of those old wrecks i used to drive,
'cause the other alternative is, you can spend quite a few dollars on impedence bridges, etc, to 'do it right' - when you could just as easily save the money for a higher-dollar tuner / amp
[just my opinion]


----------

